# The New Guy



## Denz1 (Mar 17, 2007)

New to Martialtalk...my name is Dennis, from Hawaii but now stationed in Dover Delaware.  Look forward to talking with you.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 17, 2007)

Wecome to the site.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

And since you said "stationed" I'm going to guess you're in the military - thanks for serving!


----------



## bydand (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## MJS (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 17, 2007)

Hello Dennis, welcome to Martial Talk! ... Happy posting


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 17, 2007)

Hello Dennis, nice to meet you!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey Dennis. Welcome to MT.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome aboard.  Tell us a bit about your martial arts training.


----------



## Drac (Mar 17, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## green meanie (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Ninjamom (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome, Denz!

Stationed at Dover??!?!  Good to have another USAF vet here at MT!  Pull up a chair, pour a cup o'Joe, and enjoy the neighborhood!


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 18, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## exile (Mar 25, 2007)

Good to have you with us, Dennisthere's a very active Ken/mpo forum here. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## matt.m (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------

